# [mplayer] quali driver usare?

## drumpaul

Sono un po' demoralizzato: non riesco a utilizzare mplayer da linea di comando. Ho fatto un po' di prove, ma non son sicuro di aver capito bene quali driver mi servono per mettere d'accordo la mia scheda video con mplayer.

intanto vi posto il mio lspci riguardo la scheda video che tra l'altro è una trident cyberblade su notebook toshiba:

```
00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)
```

In realtà alcuni driver fanno finta di funzionare, cioè attivando la USE fbcon (cioè col framebuffer) vedo in bianco e nero e un po' maluccio e sento l'audio, con altri praticamente sento solo l'audio ma non vedo nulla tranne lo scorrere dei frame (almeno così penso io).

Qualcuno sa dirmi più o meno precisamente che driver devo utilizzare tenendo conto della mia scheda video, che uso framebuffer sulla console (quindi ho compilato i driver vesafb-tng nel kernel) e che voglio utilizzare mplayer per vedere films/video da console?

Grazie in anticipo, Ciao!

----------

## GiRa

```
mplayer -vo help

mplayer -ao help

```

prova con -vo xv e -vo x11, e -ao alsa.

----------

## drumpaul

provo appena posso ma mi pare di aver capito da un po' di documentazione che ho letto che i suddetti driver presuppongono l'utilizzo di di un server X (dico bene?) che tra l'altro io non intendo usare... per il resto ho notato che anche se non indico alsa l'audio sembra funzionare senza problemi.

cmq come già detto proverò quanto prima per togliermi ogni dubbio.

Grazie e se avete altri suggerimenti ben venga!

----------

## Kernel78

Io a volte mi diverto a guardarmi i film utilizzando -vo aa  :Laughing: 

----------

## lucapost

il modo più comodo che conosco per gestire mplayer è quello di crearsi il file di configurazione nella propria home.

Un'ottimo punto di partenza è:

```

mkdir ~/mplayer

cp /etc/resolv.conf ~/.mplayer/config

vi ~/.mplayer/config

....
```

All'interno puoi trovarci tutte le voci principali che possono interessarti.

Personalmente utilizzo alsa come driver audio e gl2 per i video (se la tua scheda lo supporta!), altro che xv!!!

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io a volte mi diverto a guardarmi i film utilizzando -vo aa 

 

Ora si capiscono molte cose!   :Laughing: 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## drumpaul

aa??mica sono le ascii libs?ehhh già altro che fumare,questa si è un'alternativa più valida e meno costosa! vero kernel78? :Very Happy: 

Ora,o meglio oggi proverò i consigli che mi avete postato e vi farò sapere quanto prima.

Per ora ancora grazie,notte.

----------

## drumpaul

Ah dimenticavo con xv e x11 ovviamente non funziona visto che come detto sopra non usando un X server non ho nemmeno un display x11.

Poi proverò con la flag opengl (vedi gl2)

----------

## noppy

anche la gl2 vuole un server x11 , prova a compilare mplayer con il flag svga oppure directfb magari ti sono di aiuto

----------

## misterwine

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_MPlayer_on_Framebuffer

Forse può esserti d' aiuto   :Wink: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

anche mouser nel suo "Using framebuffer for fun and profit" spiega come vedere i video senza X server. fai un search nel forum italiano sezione documentazione...

----------

## drumpaul

Mi spiace ma sarebbe stato troppo semplice (e io non sarei qui...) vi riassumo i risultati/output dei miei esperimenti:

-Con 'svga':

```
mplayer -vo svga <nomefile>
```

output:

```
MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (Family: 15, Model: 2, Stepping: 9)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Riproduco /mnt/data/Comune/5.12 - 24 Ventiquattro - 5x12 - 6.00 pm-7.00 pm - ITA by moll.avi.

Rilevato formato file AVI!

VIDEO:  [DX50]  704x528  24bpp  25.000 fps  1051.6 kbps (128.4 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Scelto codec video: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Scelto codec audio: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Inizio la riproduzione...

VDec: configurazione chiesta dal vo - 704 x 528 (sp.col. preferito: Planar YV12)

Impossibile trovare uno spazio colore adatto - riprovo con -vf scale...

Apertura filtro video: [scale]

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect Ã¨ 1.33:1 - riscalo per ottenere un rapporto corretto.

VO: [svga] 704x528 => 704x528 BGRA 

In uscita... (Fine del file)

```

tra l'altro ho provato a smanettare nel file /etc/vga/libvga.config settando le caratteristiche della mia scheda e in alternativa quelle vesa (visto che utilizzo quest'ultimo in console) ma niente

con 'directfb':

```
mplayer -vo directfb<nomefile>
```

questa opzione, compilando la relativa flag use, non è disponibile quantomeno con questa dicitura

con 'fbdev' (abilitando la flag use fbcon):

```
mplayer -vo fbdev<nomefile>
```

output:

```
MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (Family: 15, Model: 2, Stepping: 9)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Riproduco /mnt/data/Comune/5.12 - 24 Ventiquattro - 5x12 - 6.00 pm-7.00 pm - ITA by moll.avi.

Rilevato formato file AVI!

VIDEO:  [DX50]  704x528  24bpp  25.000 fps  1051.6 kbps (128.4 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Scelto codec video: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Scelto codec audio: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Inizio la riproduzione...

VDec: configurazione chiesta dal vo - 704 x 528 (sp.col. preferito: Planar YV12)

Impossibile trovare uno spazio colore adatto - riprovo con -vf scale...

Apertura filtro video: [scale]

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect Ã¨ 1.33:1 - riscalo per ottenere un rapporto corretto.

VO: [fbdev] 704x528 => 704x528 BGR 24-bit 

A:   0.3 V:   0.0 A-V:  0.341 ct:  0.000   1/  1 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 [J

```

con 'fbdev2' (come sopra):

```
mplayer -vo fbdev2<nomefile>
```

output:

```
MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.1.1 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz (Family: 15, Model: 2, Stepping: 9)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compilato per CPU x86 con estensioni: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE SSE2

Riproduco /mnt/data/Comune/5.12 - 24 Ventiquattro - 5x12 - 6.00 pm-7.00 pm - ITA by moll.avi.

Rilevato formato file AVI!

VIDEO:  [DX50]  704x528  24bpp  25.000 fps  1051.6 kbps (128.4 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Scelto codec video: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Apertura decoder audio: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Scelto codec audio: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Inizio la riproduzione...

VDec: configurazione chiesta dal vo - 704 x 528 (sp.col. preferito: Planar YV12)

Impossibile trovare uno spazio colore adatto - riprovo con -vf scale...

Apertura filtro video: [scale]

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect Ã¨ 1.33:1 - riscalo per ottenere un rapporto corretto.

VO: [fbdev2] 704x528 => 704x528 BGR 24-bit 

A:   0.3 V:   0.0 A-V:  0.341 ct:  0.000   1/  1 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0 [J

```

oltretutto doppo un'allarmante lampeggio del video esce con un errore di crash.

Spero di aver chiarito meglio la situazione.

----------

## GiRa

-vo vesa?

----------

## drumpaul

Domanda stupida...che flag uso per attivare il driver vesa??tra le varie prove ne ho abilitate un sacco ma non mi è comparso tra i driver utilizzabili nonostante avessi notato nella documentazione di mplayer la possibilità di usare questo driver.

----------

## drizztbsd

Puoi provare con dga, ggi o directfb

----------

## drumpaul

Con le summenzionate flag USE non compare il driver vesa... può dipendere dal kernel?da tenere conto che ho compilato vesa nel core del kernel per avere il framebuffer in console (gli sfondi di splashutils e bootsplash per intenderci).

----------

## drumpaul

Ragazzi ci siete?!idee??

Preferirei non dovermi piegare ad installare un server xorg, ma se non vengo a capo di qualcosa ne sarò costretto  :Confused: 

Grazie per la pazienza, ciao!

----------

## lucapost

Nella seconda risposta Gira ti ha indicato il comando per visualizzare i driver supportati dal tuo mplayer.

Posta il risultato di:

```
mplayer -vo help
```

----------

## drumpaul

Non voglio sbalordirvi ma questo comando lo usavo anche prima che me lo indicasse Gira...

cmq in quest'ultima prova ho abilitato tutti (o almeno credo) i driver messi a disposizione dalle flag di mplayer, dunque il risultato del famoso comando

```
mplayer -vo help
```

è questo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>         tdfx_vid        tdfx vid
> 
>         tdfxfb  3Dfx Banshee/Voodoo3/Voodoo5
> ...

 

basta così?server solo questo?cmq vi assicuro che nelle varie prove anche abilitando altre flag non incorrevo nel driver vesa

----------

## Kernel78

 *drumpaul wrote:*   

> Non voglio sbalordirvi ma questo comando lo usavo anche prima che me lo indicasse Gira...

 

Non voglio sbalordirti ma se non postavi l'output noi non potevamo indovinarlo ...

La sfera di cristallo è a lucidare  :Laughing: 

/EDIT: hai provato a seguire la guida che ti hanno proposto ? con quali risultati ?

----------

## drumpaul

beh se ti dico il driver vesa non c'è potrei essere tonto ma cieco no...

e poi prima un resoconto l'ho scritto, vedo poca differenza di risultato tra una lista sotto forma di log e uno che dice: "questo c'è questo non c'è.." sbaglio?dopotutto non ci sono dipendenze tra i vari driver no?!

----------

## Kernel78

 *drumpaul wrote:*   

> beh se ti dico il driver vesa non c'è potrei essere tonto ma cieco no...
> 
> e poi prima un resoconto l'ho scritto, vedo poca differenza di risultato tra una lista sotto forma di log e uno che dice: "questo c'è questo non c'è.." sbaglio?dopotutto non ci sono dipendenze tra i vari driver no?!

 

Magari le domande che ti vengono fatte non hanno senso ma visto che da solo non riesci a risolvere e chiedi a noi dacci le informazioni che ti chiediamo.

Colgo l'occasione per RIFARTI delle domande

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> hai provato a seguire la guida che ti hanno proposto ? con quali risultati ?

 

----------

## drumpaul

C'è un post poco più indietro in cui elenco una serie di output... quella prova tiene conto di tutti i suggerimenti e della lettura nonché messa in pratica delle 2guide summenzionate.

In definitiva a parte una visualizzazione tipo 'affiancato' e in bianco e nero con fbdev per il resto nulla o al max sento l'audio ma non vedo nulla.

----------

## Kernel78

 *drumpaul wrote:*   

> C'è un post poco più indietro in cui elenco una serie di output... quella prova tiene conto di tutti i suggerimenti e della lettura nonché messa in pratica delle 2guide summenzionate.
> 
> In definitiva a parte una visualizzazione tipo 'affiancato' e in bianco e nero con fbdev per il resto nulla o al max sento l'audio ma non vedo nulla.

 

Ok, non avevo capito che quei test si riferissero alla guida.

Purtroppo non ho nemmeno abilitato il fb quindi non posso nemmeno aiutarti più di tanto (e non chiedermi di abilitare il fb solo per aiutare te  :Wink:  ).

L'unico aiuto che posso darti è questo link, in bocca al lupo.

----------

